# when dealer installs front plate holder...



## Cruzemeister (Mar 22, 2011)

but, you live in a state where you don't need a front plate. My LS was traded (swapped) from across state lines and the goofs in New Jersy slap the front bracket/holder on , evidently, as soon as they come off the trailers. So, I looked into the hows and whats of removing it. Not good. They drill holes into bumper and secure it with lag bolts. So, rather than messing with a new car which I'll trade keys on when GM does a pull-ahead on my lease D) in hopefully two and a half to three years on a next Gen Cruze of the day with fresh new tires and brakes and bushings and STUFF...... I decided to get a plate to accent the Black Granite color theme: cue up the theme to 2001 A Space Odyssey ............


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...just be careful that *HAL* isn't _inside_ your ECM, BCM or TCM computers (ha,ha)


----------



## Cruzemeister (Mar 22, 2011)

Well, as we all know... any _problems __could _only be attributable to Human Error.....


----------



## fenix (Mar 30, 2011)

wow i am to young for this thread.....


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

*TIP* -- go to your local hardware store and find a couple suitably sized "hole plugs", snap them into the holes, and next time you're at the dealership ask them to daub on some touchup paint!


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...in 2001, *HAL-9000* is the 'wayward' computer that says _"...sorry, Frank, I can't do that..."_ when commanded to open the bay doors.

...and, "*HAL*" (red eyeball) is one letter _below_ "big blue" *IBM: * *HI+AB+L**M* (wink,wink)!


----------



## Cruzemeister (Mar 22, 2011)

"Daisy, Daisy, Give Me Your Anwser Do"
"It won't be a stylish marriage, I can't afford a carriage" 
But, you can afford a CRUZE!!!! Mmuuaaahhahahahahahahahahahaha...!!! 
Goodnight all.


----------



## fastdriver (Jan 7, 2011)

fenix said:


> wow i am to young for this thread.....


 Don't worry about it. You're NOT missing a thing. I NEVER understood the attraction/appeal of all these science fiction/futuristic movies. To each his own!


----------



## SilverCruzer (Nov 30, 2010)




----------



## Cruzemeister (Mar 22, 2011)

fenix said:


> wow i am to young for this thread.....


 I bet you're not too young for remembering John Lennon though.... He thought that 2001 should have been played 24/7 in a dedicated shrine or temple. Ringo isn't deep enough to have a thought like that occur to him... Paul wouldn't have understood why there was no sexual content, so there's the thumbs down, and George? He'd of thought the Strauss Waltz was lacking in the be-bop department. 
Without this, we'd prolly have no Cruze:


----------



## Cruzemeister (Mar 22, 2011)

SilverCruzer said:


>


 Well put SC, well put..... Alright,alright, alright HAL's got his Eye on you...


----------



## Cruzemeister (Mar 22, 2011)

SilverCruzer said:


>


Or is that the pushbutton start on the 2012 Cruze?


----------



## gfxdave99 (Feb 26, 2011)

from the thumbnail it looked like a frowny face where the moon was the mouth and the eyes were the bolts


----------

